# Kristen Stewart from "Twilight": Hot or not?..



## daer0n (Dec 10, 2008)

I think she is very pretty, but i am over the "bedhead" hair, same hairstyle i've seen on her for months now.
And whomever is dressing her needs to be fired IMO, she has a nice slim figure and she needs to dress more figure flattering, i never like her outfit choices, though i kind of like the shoes she is wearing here, pretty cute





I think she needs to learn how to pose too, she looks nervous/awkward here.
What do you guys think?
I think, Not hot...
______________________________________


----------



## xtiffanyx (Dec 10, 2008)

I like her shoes but not the dress. Sometimes the bedhead hair works and looks good, but in this case it just looks unkempt to me. I do think she's pretty though.


----------



## speedy (Dec 10, 2008)

Not. She looks like she just climbed out of bed.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 10, 2008)

N, I totally agree with you. She's absolutely gorgeous and yet her beautiful figure and her nice hair are being WASTED. WHY do they dress her like this!


----------



## Karren (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks like she escaped from fashion prison or she's Beatle juices wife to be!! Lol. Cite but that dress is not hot..


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 10, 2008)

I think she is hot. A break from the all too serious "red carpet Look"


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree with you Nuri. The whole bed head thing has been overdone on her over and over again and the way they dress her doesn't even flatter her figure.


----------



## LovinMakeup (Dec 10, 2008)

She's a pretty girl. The dress is terrible and her hair? It's not working for her. The shoes are cute though!


----------



## magneticheart (Dec 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And whomever is dressing her needs to be fired IMO, *she has a nice slim figure and she needs to dress more figure flattering*, i never like her outfit choices, though i kind of like the shoes she is wearing here, pretty cute



I think you hit the nail right on the head there. Great figure but she doesn't know how to dress it.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 10, 2008)

I kind of like it. It's very different! lol!


----------



## Ozee (Dec 10, 2008)

I like bed hair, but not this it just looks like she forgot to wash and brush it.

Dress i like, shoes seem to cut her feet and legs off. I think the dress and shoes in different outfits would of been cuter.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 10, 2008)

girls, if it was a once off, I'd say it was HOT different, but it's ALL THE TIME different, which makes me think... um, no. You just don't know how to dress your figure or comb your hair. LOL


----------



## Roxie (Dec 11, 2008)

She is pretty, but the outfit and hair is just... not. And she does look like she needs to take some posing lessons.


----------



## Anthea (Dec 11, 2008)

I agree with most of your comments about her outfit and I really don't like unkept looking hair. She is a pretty girl though.


----------



## purpleRain (Dec 11, 2008)

I can't see the pictures



... What's wrong???


----------



## Panda816 (Dec 11, 2008)

not doing it for me.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif girls, if it was a once off, I'd say it was HOT different, but it's ALL THE TIME different, which makes me think... um, no. You just don't know how to dress your figure or comb your hair. LOL Perhaps this may have a little to do with her dishevelled look:


----------



## bCreative (Dec 11, 2008)

Her hair ruined the entire look.


----------



## laurafaye (Dec 11, 2008)

The dress is ugly, I don't like her hair and she does look nervous and awkward.


----------



## aney (Dec 12, 2008)

I dont like it! It's so blah!


----------



## mayyami (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm not going to pick it apart. She is cute even with everything said above.


----------



## pure25honey (Dec 13, 2008)

The dress is ok. I don't like her hair and I especially don't like the shoes.


----------



## Aniger86 (Jan 1, 2009)

She looks very different from the movie, I couldn't recognise her! Her face looks good here, her hair's looks pretty dated though, like something out of the 80's, the dress isn't bad, ok for me.


----------



## sooner_chick (Oct 3, 2009)

not.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm not sure what the picture was as it's not showing up for me...

However, going from the posts I'll venture the pic was from when she was filming a new movie in which she plays Joan Jett from Joan Jett &amp; The Blackhearts, a punk band from the 80s


----------



## cocobaby (Oct 6, 2009)

not


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't see the pic


----------



## doodlet (Oct 26, 2009)

I totally love her! I really love her eyes more than anything else. It's just so mysterious and you just want to look into them. Now, she has become hotter cause of her "hook-up" with Rob.


----------



## Aprilliciouss (Dec 23, 2009)

no she's not...i hate her hair. and so NO!!! yes she is a gorgeous girl though!


----------

